# APR Commemorative Sale - June 22 – July 31



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR* Presents Commemorative Sale Honoring VW’s First and Second Win in Professional North American Road Racing in Over 25 Years!
*Sale June 22 – July 31*








*APR* is pleased to present our Summer Power Sale in honor of *APR* Motorsport’s back to back wins in the Koni Sports Car Challenge! *APR*'s entire product line is on sale from Ecu Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems. Back by popular demand, *APR’s Buy One Program Get A Fully Loaded ECU* is once again available during our Commemorative Sale!
*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
*-*All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - *$599* For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
*-*All 1.8T - *$499* For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
*-*All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are *$100 off*! Normal Price $499-599
*-*All Porsche ECU Upgrades are *10% Off*!
Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for *$149*.
*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
*-*Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
*-*91 Octane Performance
*-*93 Octane Performance
*-*100 Octane Performance
*-*Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output
*Also Included:*
*-*Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
*-*Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
*-*Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected
Or buy a single program only and get *$50 off*!
*APR Hardware Sale:*
*-*Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes *10% Off*!
*-**APR* Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems *10% Off*!
*-**APR* Exhausts Systems *15% Off*!
*-**APR* Intercooler Systems *15% Off*!
*-**APR* Bipipe *15% Off*!
*-**APR* R1 Diverter Valve *15% Off*!
*-*All *APR* Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and *APR* FSI Fuel Pump *10% Off*!

Please Visit http://www.go*APR*.com for Details!
To Find the Closest Authorized *APR* Dealer Near You http://www.go*APR*.com/dealer/


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: APR Commemorative Sale - June 22 – July 31 ([email protected])*

Thanks for the tease, but you guys don't offer squat for the C6 A6s


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: APR Commemorative Sale - June 22 – July 31 (Kemer1)*

soo true, they have nothing for us............
i am just gonna make my own CAI


----------

